# sunpaq retrofit 65 watt install



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

These are pictures of the install
#1 All the parts out of the box










#2 The ballast connected to the light









#3 Light screwed into canopy 









#4 Allowed the cable have some slack 









#5 Finish product on the fish tank









hope this helps some people out there on how easy it is to install one of these kits.


----------

